# Clueless boyfriend needs help ?!! Suggestions welcome....



## koalabeard (May 15, 2013)

I celebrate monthly anniversary with my girl (30th of every month) and this month its gonna be a year since we officially hooked up. She just returned from a trip to Singapore and has hinted that she wants an emulsion from SK-II in addition to a plethora of other things. I looked it up online and it costs a whooping $180  I am a student and cannot afford something so expensive .. Is there an alternative to this emulsion thingy?? Some other brand not a drugstore variant but maybe not as expensive as this one ...I checked at K mart and Queen street mall for emulsions but they had no idea..


----------



## Pinkzebra (May 19, 2014)

You can check online there are few websites where you can purchase sample SK-II sets. Emulsions are a fad in Korea and Japan. My Korean friend gave me few samples of emulsion to try and I just loved the way my skin feels when I use it. My face has a nice glow without being oily. I use IASO Purifying emulsion and Misha Toner. So instead of looking in Kmart and physical stores you should look online for Korean/Japanese cosmetics. I'm sure you'll find something similar to the one I use which works for your budget.


----------



## koalabeard (May 15, 2013)

Pinkzebra said:


> You can check online there are few websites where you can purchase sample SK-II sets. Emulsions are a fad in Korea and Japan. My Korean friend gave me few samples of emulsion to try and I just loved the way my skin feels when I use it. My face has a nice glow without being oily. I use IASO Purifying emulsion and Misha Toner. So instead of looking in Kmart and physical stores you should look online for Korean/Japanese cosmetics. I'm sure you'll find something similar to the one I use which works for your budget.


Thanks for the suggestion. I just looked it up online is it this one  IASO Purifying emulsion  ? The price looks reasonable ..Missha doesn't deliver to Australia. Which website do you use to make the purchase?


----------



## chicken999 (May 2, 2013)

What a greedy girlfriend ! Doesn't she appreciate u are only a student? I hope her gifts to you match what u give her


----------



## koalabeard (May 15, 2013)

chicken999 said:


> What a greedy girlfriend ! Doesn't she appreciate u are only a student? I hope her gifts to you match what u give her


I am not into gifts . All girls love gifts I guess. I feel there is nothing wrong in pampering your girl with gifts. There are so many small things she does for me which I cannot put a value on. Right now I am short of cash else I really don't mind surprising her with a gift ..


----------



## koalabeard (May 15, 2013)

Pinkzebra said:


> You can check online there are few websites where you can purchase sample SK-II sets. Emulsions are a fad in Korea and Japan. My Korean friend gave me few samples of emulsion to try and I just loved the way my skin feels when I use it. My face has a nice glow without being oily. I use IASO Purifying emulsion and Misha Toner. So instead of looking in Kmart and physical stores you should look online for Korean/Japanese cosmetics. I'm sure you'll find something similar to the one I use which works for your budget.


Are toners and emulsions the same thing ? Is it this IASO purifying emulsion you were referring to Purifying Emulsion | Go-IASO ?? I'd prefer to buy from an Australian store because I remember placing an order for something on the Korean store G market. I received it after 2 months !!


----------



## AORaCC (Mar 26, 2015)

Amazon have it for $118.00


----------



## AusIndo (Apr 28, 2015)

koalabeard said:


> I am not into gifts . All girls love gifts I guess. I feel there is nothing wrong in pampering your girl with gifts. There are so many small things she does for me which I cannot put a value on. Right now I am short of cash else I really don't mind surprising her with a gift ..


Goodonya mate!

I agree with you, ppl can judge however they like in the end you know your girl deserves it, probably more! Some ppl are just jealous!

My suggestion is don't by an alternative product as she may not appreciate it as much. If you can try chemist warehouse or Priceline they are notoriously cheaper than other retailers.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## MaryMar (Sep 2, 2013)

Every month your celebrate ?? Man you are giving us other guys a BAD rap  personally I would celebrate it different quality time picnic in a park etc, something more suitable to your situation, materials will not last forever. Have a strong base called love


----------



## AusIndo (Apr 28, 2015)

MaryMar said:


> ...Have a strong base called love


Love comes after the presents hahaha...


----------

